# Intel(R) Sebring API



## camaro1185

I found this when i was looking through my add or remove program list. I posted it in this section of the forum because i gathered that it has something to do with wireless networking adapters. if i delete it will it effect my computer in any way including connecting to my wireless network. any help would be great because i have typed it in to google with out figuring out much information. (BTW my computer is a IBM Thinkpad R51)


----------



## Trizoy

Windows NT4.0 Service Pack 6a or later is required. 
ThinkPad Software Installer does not support Windows NT4.0. 
Access Connections does not support Windows NT4.0. 
Both of the following components need to be installed: 
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter 
Intel(R) Sebring API 
In some cases, you may need to re-enter SSID and/or WEP keys after updating the driver.

Yes you need it.


----------



## camaro1185

why do i need it? i formatted my hd about a year ago and re installed windows, and office with disks that werent provided from IBM, and what i have gathered is that this 4 gig program is a IBM specific program. i dont want to come off as sounding like a dick, but how can you be so sure that i do need it?


----------

